# R.P. anybody?



## Jazz Panther (Apr 13, 2016)

Anybody is allowed in this, but the setting has to remain fairly constant. The setting is in the suburbs of Chicago in the early 2000s. If you want, you can move the setting to any place in the United States, so long as the transition is smooth and thought out. I want to have some fun with my anthros, "The Specialists", so let's make this interesting. I'll start...

(_Cleo, an anthropomorphic cat, is sitting on a bench near the side enterance of the abandoned hotel that she and her friends live in. It's early in the evening, just after sunset, and the cool air is starting to set in as she has a smoke and simmers over some personal issues._)
Cleo: (_sigh_) At least I can smoke whenever I want.
(_Cleo pulls out her lighter and attempts to light her cigarette. Her lighter is reluctant to light._)
Cleo: Come on...


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 13, 2016)

(_Kiara, a anthro lynx-dragon hybrid walks by looking lost. Seeing Cleo she approaches her)_
Kiara: Excuse me, but I can't seem to find the train station. Do you know the way?


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

(_Cleo looks up at Kiara and pulls the cigarette out of her mouth._)
Cleo: Mmm...yeah, it's a couple blocks northwest from here. Actually, where are you trying to go? Are you trying to head _into_ Chicago? (_pointing is the direction that she thinks is east_)


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

(Hell I'll go ahead and jump in if that's okay. Don't expect my role play skills to be fantastic .-.) *While the whole city goes about its business, Avax, yes thats me, is sitting in his hidden office, in a building on the east side of the city. The office smells oddly like aged coffee, with a hint of vanilla. Shuffling in the corner of the office is heard and I'm seen, sitting down and reading through some papers, names of every fur in the city being seen on them. I slide a finger down the page, giving a soft exhale, my tail limp beside me in the chair I'm sitting in* No criminals.. like always *Scattered about the room, are dusty weapons and melee tools.* Contract hunting isn't in demand these days.. *I say with disappointment*


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

(Then the phone rang in Avax's office. Avax reached over and picked up the phone.)
Voice: Hello, are you the one they call "Avax"?


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 14, 2016)

Kiara: Yeah I'm heading into town to see my aunt


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> (Then the phone rang in Avax's office. Avax reached over and picked up the phone.)
> Voice: Hello, are you the one they call "Avax"?


*my ear twitches gently as I feel a vibration in my pocket. I pull my phone out and press accept, pulling it up to my ear and hearing the voice talk to me* that'd be me. How exactly did you get my number? *i ask quizitivly*


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

(Eh say it was my cell phone lol. I didn't pay attention to the office phone part)


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

At a gas station on the edge of town a trucker pulls over, letting out a somewhat small anthro Fox girl.
Before she closes the door, "Thanks for the sweater and jeans, are you sure your wife won't mind?"
"Not at all, she leaves clothes in here all the time when I'm home, are you sure you don't want a ride farther in?"
She replies, "I'll manage, want to see what there is along the way. Again, thanks for the ride!" She gently closes the door and starts to walk towards town, with nothing but a small bag.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

Kiara Everfrost said:


> Kiara: Yeah I'm heading into town to see my aunt


Cleo: Well...you're going to be stuck here for a little while. I don't know why Metra does this, but they don't run trains into downtown Chicago between 10:30 P.M. and 3:00 A.M. a-a-a-a-a-and right now, it's (_looking at her watch_) 10:45, so I'm afraid you just missed the last train for today.
(_pausing, looking at the derelict picnic table sitting on the other side of the sidewalk from her._)
Cleo: Would you like to sit down?


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

AvaxtheWolf said:


> *my ear twitches gently as I feel a vibration in my pocket. I pull my phone out and press accept, pulling it up to my ear and hearing the voice talk to me* that'd be me. How exactly did you get my number? *i ask quizitivly*


(Okay)

Voice: One of my friends told me you were a bounty hunter or something like that. _Are you_ a bounty hunter? If you are, I might have a job for you...


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 14, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Cleo: Well...you're going to be stuck here for a little while. I don't know why Metra does this, but they don't run trains into downtown Chicago between 10:30 P.M. and 3:00 A.M. a-a-a-a-a-and right now, it's (_looking at her watch_) 10:45, so I'm afraid you just missed the last train for today.
> (_pausing, looking at the derelict picnic table sitting on the other side of the sidewalk from her._)
> Cleo: Would you like to sit down?


(_Looking disappointed Kiara replies) 
Kiara: Oh um, yeah sure. Thanks_


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

Kiara Everfrost said:


> (_Looking disappointed Kiara replies)
> Kiara: Oh um, yeah sure. Thanks_


Cleo: I don't think I got your name.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

As it starts getting late, the girl looks for a place she can crash at, preferably abandoned.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> As it starts getting late, the girl looks for a place she can crash at, preferably abandoned.


After a few minutes of wandering around and looking for a place to stay, she comes across an old, shabby looking hotel in the outskirts of West Chicago. She is about to come towards it when she notices an Anthro Cat (with a nice looking leather jacket) and an anthro lynx-cat hybrid sitting outside one of the side enterances. Are they friendly, or are they shady?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

She herself is wearing a grey hoodie, black jeans, she has orange and white fur, red eye color, 5'2, long blue hair and is barefoot, she cautiously approaches the two of them.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 14, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Cleo: I don't think I got your name.


Kiara: Oh right. My name's Kiara. What's yours?


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

Kiara Everfrost said:


> Kiara: Oh right. My name's Kiara. What's yours?


Cleo: My name's Cleo...Cleo Anderson. Grew up in South Bend, Indiana, moved here a few months ago. I've pretty much been living in poverty since I got here, but...I'm still alive some how...and I...I think what's more important is that I am helping to keep others who have been less fortunate alive too.
(_Cleo then notices movement out of the corner of her eye off to her right and looks to her right._)
Cleo: (_whispering/groaning_) Good grief, everybody is coming out tonight...



ShadowKitsune666 said:


> She herself is wearing a grey hoodie, black jeans, she has orange and white fur, red eye color, 5'2, long blue hair and is barefoot, she cautiously approaches the two of them.



Cleo: Can I help you?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

She responds hesitatently, "Just... Looking for a place to sleep tonight."


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> She responds hesitatently, "Just... Looking for a place to sleep tonight."



Cleo: ...alright, (_standing_) we could probably spare a bed for you.
(_Leads the girl to the door, looks back down at Kiara_)
Cleo: You can come inside too if you like.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

She follows her in.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> She follows her in.


The hallway on the ground floor of the hotel is long, dark, and spooky. Only a few hallway lights actually work, the rest is just ambient lighting. A few quiet voices can be heard echoing through the hallway. As they pass by, the girl notices other anthros sitting in some of the rooms. Some of them are watching TV, some of them are asleep, and some of them are quietly conversing with each other. Cleo, eventually stops by a dark vacant room. She reaches around the doorway and flips a switchblade. A fluorescent light hesitates for a moment and flashes on next to them over a small bathroom sink and shines some light in to the room. As bad as the hotel looked in the hallways and on the outside, this hotel room itself at least looked liveable. There were two small beds with twin mattresses on them, a really old leather chair (it probably predated World War II), and a coffee table with an old TV set on it.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

She'd take a few steps in the room, she then turns and smiles, "Thanks for helping me out."


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> She'd take a few steps in the room, she then turns and smiles, "Thanks for helping me out."


Cleo: You are welcome-, before I forget, we have a rule regarding the shower. We are...a bit tight for money, so try to limit your shower to 5 minutes, no more than that.
(_Cleo looked the girl up and down_)
Cleo: I don't think I got your name either, did I?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

"It's Kionsti Dionteri."


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 14, 2016)

(_Kiara, who had been silent this whole time out of shyness, finally speaks)_
Kiara: That's a nice name


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

She smiles lightly, "Thank you, and yours?"


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 14, 2016)

Kiara: My name is Kiara


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

"It's nice to meet you Kiara." She does a formal bow.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 14, 2016)

Kiara: Oh um, yeah you too. (_Bows back kind of awkwardly)  _


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Apr 14, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> (Okay)
> 
> Voice: One of my friends told me you were a bounty hunter or something like that. _Are you_ a bounty hunter? If you are, I might have a job for you...


(Sorry was at work) *i think for a bit, weighing my options if I tell them* well..yes. more of a contract killer. But yeah. What's the mission? *takes a seat in my chair, crossing my legs*


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

She notices she created weird tension, "Oh... Sorry if I made it a bit... Awkward. Not use to meeting new people."


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 14, 2016)

Kiara: Haha, that's ok I'm not really either


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 14, 2016)

"So... What's there to do around here?"


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 14, 2016)

(_Looks at Cleo to second Kionsti's question)_


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 15, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> "So... What's there to do around here?"


(Me: Jesus, you guys established a lot last night after I went to sleep!)
Cleo: Right...umm...I guess I kind of need to explain why this place is inhabited.  Where do I start...well...this hotel is actually abandoned, but at the same time it is not, because we privately "own". The reason why we own this hotel is because it serves two purposes. It serves as our home, so it functions as a residence, but it's also because this is a rehab center for abused anthros. We run an underground operation (think of the Underground Railroad crossed with the WWII sitcom "Hogan's Heroes", if you will), where we break out anthros from the concentration camps, and/or rescue them from abusive parents, and we rehabilitate them here. We mainly focus on the mental and social side of rehab, but we also try to rehabilitate them physically if we can and if it's practical.
Once we've rehabilitated them, we send them to a homeless shelter located near Bensenville, Illinois, and from there, our associates do some more social rehab and try to get them hooked up with a stable jobs, and/or some form of college level education.
The problem is...because of the society we live, we can hardly get a job anywhere. Society shuns us anthros, because..."we're freaks of nature", "we're mistakes"...can hardly get a job anywhere, can't get an education if we live in the Midwest or the South, can't even walk around safely during the daytime.
(_Cleo starts to get dark_)
Cleo: "Land of the Free", my ass!...it's an inappropriate joke if I ever heard one!


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

"Didn't realise the area was racist." She says a bit saddened at the fact.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 15, 2016)

(_Kiara starts to look sad)_
Kiara: Yeah I've had some trouble in my travels. Not just from humans but from a few other anthros as well. Hybrids aren't always excepted...


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

"I was raised in an Amish community, while the other kids learned various things, I was always told to tend the fields, or stay away from the other kids... Was the reason I left. Didn't think of it as rasism at the time."


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 15, 2016)

Kiara: Well there's a lot out there


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

She sighs, sitting in the chair.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 15, 2016)

(_Kiara goes over and sits on the bed, then grabs a granola bar out of  her bag and starts eating it)_


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 15, 2016)

Cleo: It's...it's stupid...and the federal government won't do a damn about it, thanks to that terrorist attack in New York a few weeks ago. They-...they're treating it like the KKK. So long as they don't see the Anti-Specialists taking anthros hostage, they won't do anything about tracking down the head of the operation to stop it. All the while, we're slowly dying away, and it's only getting worse...and congress wonders why the immigration rates are steadily increasing. The few anthros here who do have money pack up their things and head to Western Europe, at least we're accepted over there. We can get jobs, go to school, and have semi-normal lives...
(_Brief pause_)
Cleo: But what of us who don't want to be anthros, we're just stuck as anthros, and we can't go back to being normal humans, at least not _yet_.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

Pauses a moment before speaking, "I personally don't know anything about being human... Never been treated as one, as far as I know, I was born like this."


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 15, 2016)

(_Kiara gives Cleo a questioning look) _
Kiara: What do you mean "not yet"?


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 15, 2016)

Cleo: Some of my associates are working on making a mutated hormone that, when injected in to the body of anthro, it will rewrite the DNA and gradually turn the anthro back in to a human. I was once a human...then one day, I made the choice of becoming anthro. I chose to become an anthro cat purely because I like cats, but also to serve as a role-model to the anthros who think they have nothing to live for, and trust me...(_gently placing her hand on Kiara's shoulder) _when you have been through what some of the anthros we have rescued have been through, you wouldn't blame them for thinking that way...be glad you haven't.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 15, 2016)

Kiara: I guess I can kind of understand


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 15, 2016)

(_In the distance, Kiara can hear a lone saxophone playing Glenn Miller's "Swing the Mood"_.)
Cleo: A-a-a-a-and Tony is playing jazz music with his saxophone, like usual.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

Isn't accustomed to hearing musoc, she looks off in the direction of it.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 15, 2016)

(_Kiara giggles then leans back on the bed and closes her eyes, listening to the music) _
Kiara: He's not bad on that thing..


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

She lays back in the chair, "First time hearing anything like it..."


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 15, 2016)

Kiara Everfrost said:


> (_Kiara giggles then leans back on the bed and closes her eyes, listening to the music) _
> Kiara: He's not bad on that thing..


Cleo: I don't understand his obsession with jazz music, but...meh, it's catchy. Tony seems to have taken a liking to this one guy named Glenn Miller, who like had an orchestra during the 1930s and wrote most of the music that he plays.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 15, 2016)

(_Sits up) _
Kiara: that's interesting


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

She closes her and eyes, listening deeply into the music.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 15, 2016)

Kiara Everfrost said:


> (_Sits up) _
> Kiara: that's interesting


Cleo: Eh, it's catchy, but it's not my cup of coffee. I prefer hair metal bands like "Twisted Sister".


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 15, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Cleo: Eh, it's catchy, but it's not my cup of coffee. I prefer hair metal bands like "Twisted Sister".


Kiara: I've never heard of that band before


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 15, 2016)

Kiara Everfrost said:


> Kiara: I've never heard of that band before


Cleo: (_surprised_) Ree-ee-eally? Well...Twisted Sister was basically a metal rock band during the 1980s. One of their most popular songs is "We're Not Gonna Take It". I'm sure you have heard it before.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 15, 2016)

Kiara: oh yeah! I know that song. I'm just bad with band names


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

While they are talking, she goes into her bag, a cloth with each of the sides folded together and pulls out an apple.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 15, 2016)

Kiara Everfrost said:


> Kiara: oh yeah! I know that song. I'm just bad with band names


Cleo: That could happen to anybody. It heard this one song from this band called "the Doobie Brothers" that I liked, and it took me several months to figure out the name of the band after I discovered this particular song.
(_Cleo notices that Kionsti hasn't said anything in a while._)
Cleo: _sniff (trying to pronounce her name correctly) _Kionsti, you've been awful quiet over there.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

"I just don't know anything about this subject." Takes a bite out of the apple.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 15, 2016)

Cleo: (_slightly embarrassed_) Oh...umm. Don't you have a taste for music?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

"Was prohibited from listening, anything resembling fun got me punishment..."


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 15, 2016)

Kiara: That's... really sad...


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 15, 2016)

Says in a saddened tone, "It is, also the reason I ran away."


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 16, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> Says in a saddened tone, "It is, also the reason I ran away."



Cleo: (_feeling sorry for Kionsti_) Well...I don't know what you've been through, but I can tell it was rough...you're safe with us.
(_Shelbi, an anthro skunk, is wandering around in the hallway looking carefully into the rooms. She stops when she sees Cleo and makes eye contact with her as she enters the room. Shelbi is just slightly shorter than Cleo, but she's still pretty close to the average height. She has beautiful white hair, which is tied back in to a pony tail, and big fluffy black & white tail behind her. She's wearing a severely faded Southampton University hoodie and blue jeans. She looks like she is pregnant because of the way her stomach is shaped, but unknown to Kionsti and Kiara, she is actually not pregnant._)

Shelbi: (_British accent, her accent suggests that she's from the Southern region of England_) Hey uh, Carter sent me to look for you, and-....uh...
(_looking at Kionsti and Kiara, then motioning Cleo to come closer to her, and she whispers something in her ear. Cleo is either disgusted or pist off, but she didn't like what Shelbi asked or had to say._)
Cleo: Wh-...Shebli...think for a moment. Why-...why would _I_ have those?
Shelbi: Oi, don't be shooting the messenger, just-, Carter told me to ask you.
Cleo: Go ask Tony. He might have some.
(_Shelbi leaves. Cleo looks back down at Kiara and Kionsti. She smirks, sniffs/laughs, and shakes her head as she turns to face them._)
Cleo: Shelbi is a nice skunk, and she's got a really big heart, but...she doesn't always think things through.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 16, 2016)

"Is something wrong?"


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 16, 2016)

(_Gives Cleo a questioning look)_


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 16, 2016)

Cleo: No, nothing is wrong. Carter wanted...Twinkies (_confused, realizing what Carter had been asking for_)...I even don't eat Hostess snack cakes, I'm actually trying to stay in shape.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 16, 2016)

"I have always wanted to try something sweet..."


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 16, 2016)

Kiara: Well here... (_Starts going through her bag)_ I don't have any twinkies but do have this (_Pulls out a Herchocolate bar, unwraps it and hands it to Kionsti)_


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks at it for a few secpnds, then examines it by studying it's texture, smell before she takes a small bite, "Wow! That taste amazing!"


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 16, 2016)

Kiara: I know right? Just wait until you try Reese's. It's like that but it has peanut butter in it


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 16, 2016)

"Peanut butter?" She ask curiously.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 16, 2016)

Kiara: Wait, you don't know what peanut butter is?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 16, 2016)

"Call me uneducated..."


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 17, 2016)

"They also never had whatever it was is in the the place I lived."


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 17, 2016)

Kiara: Whatever what was?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 17, 2016)

"Peanut butter, never had it in town... Or so I know of..."


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (Apr 17, 2016)

Kiara: Oh ok


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 17, 2016)

"Knowing of the outside was... Very limited to me... Just another example of racism shown to us..."


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 19, 2016)

Cleo: There are anthros out there who have had it just as bad as you had it...and worse, if you could believe it. Beaten...abused...raped...enslaved...and murdered in cold blood...just for being an anthro...and...on a few occassions...we find anthros who have had to endure all of thee above...don't tell anybody outside of this room that I said this, but I don't blame them for wanting to commit suicide. I would let them just so they could put themselves out of their misery, but we can't let them do it, that is not why we exist. We exist because we are suppose to help the anthros who need it the most.
(_Leaning in, getting up close to Kionsti's face, making Kionsti feel nervous and uncomfortable)_
Cleo: We are fighting a battle that we are going inevitibly lose. We could simply go down without a fight...but I'm not that weak, and my friends aren't either. It is then that I remember why I'm doing this...I'm doing this because nobody else is brave or bold enough to do this.
(_Standing up straight and walking over to the window. She stares out the window, even though the backside of the building is facing an abandoned Long John Silver's seafood restaraunt._)


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 19, 2016)

What she said leaves Kionsti speechless, she tries to evaluate her options, or what little ones there are for her.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 19, 2016)

As it starts to get late, she yawns.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 20, 2016)

Kionsti and Kiara eventually fall asleep, and once they are sound asleep, Cleo wanders out of their room and down the hall to Carter's room to see if he has an lighter fluid. She eventually gets some more lighter fluid for her lighter and finally has a smoke before calling it a night.


----------



## Mickey_Cardinal (Apr 20, 2016)

((Hey I would like to rp do you have Google+


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 20, 2016)

(Who is the question referred towards?)


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 20, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> (Who is the question referred towards?)


I don't know. You can answer too, I guess.



Mickey_Cardinal said:


> ((Hey I would like to rp do you have Google+



(As for your question, yes and no. I do have a Google+ account, but I abandoned it a year or two ago and have not touched it since. I wouldn't mind r.p.ing with you on Skype, if you have Skype. Send me a PM, and we can talk about it.)


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mickey_Cardinal said:


> ((Hey I would like to rp do you have Google+


I don't have a Google+ or a Skype...


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 20, 2016)

As the minutes tick by, they dream; some parts remembered, most parts forgotten.
The last glowing ember of Cleo's last tapped cigarette ash begins to fade. 
"BZRZRZRZZTT" - the obnoxious entrance door buzzer shatters the silence.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 20, 2016)

Rangifenn said:


> As the minutes tick by, they dream; some parts remembered, most parts forgotten.
> The last glowing ember of Cleo's last tapped cigarette ash begins to fade.
> "BZRZRZRZZTT" - the obnoxious entrance door buzzer shatters the silence.



Footsteps are heard entering the foyer of the hotel, and a silhouetted figure, shrouded by the security light outside the building, casts its shadow on to the wall at the back in the opening of the ground floor hallway.


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 20, 2016)

The swift and intermittent flitting of a moth at the overhead lamp played about near the building wall.
Ears perking from the footsteps, an antlered stranger inquires "Pardon, please. Is this place open? Is there a room for a night?" His hooves lightly scuffle on the sidewalk at the doorway.
Lowering his head and narrowing his eyes, trying to focus at find a shape in the dark hall beyond the door, the crash of a trashcan followed by the sharp clatter of empty bottles on cement interrupts the stillness of the night. He quickly turns his head to investigate the ruckus, seeing only the dim shine of lonely streetlamps reflect off some rain puddles down the street.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 20, 2016)

Rangifenn said:


> The swift and intermittent flitting of a moth at the overhead lamp played about near the building wall.
> Ears perking from the footsteps, an antlered stranger inquires "Pardon, please. Is this place open? Is there a room for a night?" His hooves lightly scuffle on the sidewalk at the doorway.
> Lowering his head and narrowing his eyes, trying to focus at find a shape in the dark hall beyond the door, the crash of a trashcan followed by the sharp clatter of empty bottles on cement interrupts the stillness of the night. He quickly turns his head to investigate the ruckus, seeing only the dim shine of lonely streetlamps reflect off some rain puddles down the street.



When looks in front of him, he is sees that a tall, well-built, black horse is now standing in front of him, a few feet away. He's wearing a brown leather jacket and black dress pants. When he speaks, he has a deep voice with a slight growl to it.
"...I think we could find a room for you," he said slowly approaching. He slowly extended his hand, "my name is Rodney Allen, but my children usually call me 'The Boss'."


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 21, 2016)

Turning slowly toward his host, but not without a quick glance back into the street the, reindeer replies "Greetings and well of meeting Mr.Boss. I'd be grateful to accept whatever you have to offer.". As he steps forward to shake the horses hand a bit of snow falls onto his sleeve. "Don't be startled." he said reassuringly and with an odd immediate type of warmth, "A bit of winter follows me were ever I go. It won't bother a fly though.". "Please call me Fenn."


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 21, 2016)

Rodney smirked and said, "eh, that happens I suppose, and please..._heh_, just call me Rodney. The kids only call me 'The Boxx' as a nickname, because, well...I'm their superior...come on, we'll see if we can find a room for you." Rodney leads him down the dark hallway. As Fenn passes by the rooms, he noticed that some of the rooms are occupied by other anthros. Some of them are sleeping, some of them are watching TV, some of them are sitting around and talking. He quickly notices a steel door off to his left, and he notices a sign on the door. He has a quick look over the shoulder and sees the sign long enough to see that it reads "Caution, Science Lab". There was something else on the door, but it was too dark in the hallway for him to see what it was.
Rodney stops outside a dark  room near the east end of the hallway. He squints into the darkness and sees that it is vacant. "Well, here's a room," he said, "will this do?"
Fenn enters the room and see that it looks like a typical hotel room, and in spite of the cosmetic condition of the hallway, the inside of hotel room is in amazing shape.


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 21, 2016)

Fenn deftly opens one of his small belt pouches, and turns to Rodney, saying "This accommodation is quite nice. However, I'm troubled by the doorway which we passed on the way to this room. It is quite out of place for such a domicile. Would you be willing to tell me a little more about this place?".


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 21, 2016)

Rodney turned stern. That was confidential information that he couldn't just give out to anybody. He leaned in towards Fenn, and he was so close that Fenn could almost taste the whiskey on his breath. "That...is a secret that I'm entitled to keep," he said, "we are not doing anything illegal, but as far as you are concerned, it is a science lab. I know you are an anthro, but I can't let this information get into the wrong hands."


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 22, 2016)

"Umhmm," Fenn replies with a raised left eyebrow. "...yet I'm fairly certain that you'd understand my  reason for inquiring." He pauses for a moment to lighten his demeanor, and says "Well Rodney, I would not expect board to be given freely. What would be asked for the cost of a nights stay? Another bit of snow falls from an antler, landing on the lapel of his red and blue coat. As Rodney notices it quickly disappear into thin air on Fenn's shoulder, ornate yellow, green and blue embroidered designs and stitching suddenly becomes vivid in detail.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 22, 2016)

Rangifenn said:


> "Umhmm," Fenn replies with a raised left eyebrow. "...yet I'm fairly certain that you'd understand my  reason for inquiring." He pauses for a moment to lighten his demeanor, and says "Well Rodney, I would not expect board to be given freely. What would be asked for the cost of a nights stay? Another bit of snow falls from an antler, landing on the lapel of his red and blue coat. As Rodney notices it quickly disappear into thin air on Fenn's shoulder, ornate yellow, green and blue embroidered designs and stitching suddenly becomes vivid in detail.



Rodney smiled and said, "you'll be happy to know that we don't charge anything for staying here. We don't expect to get anything in return, we're just doing this to give you shelter." Fenn smiled at the thought. Rodney sighed as he thought about his choice of words when Fenn questioned about the science lab, and interpreted it from Fenn's point of view. "I'm sorry if I came across as a bit uncivil when you asked about our lab, it's-...I just-...we are doing something that could change the way anthros live...and it's not wrong or illegal or anything. But...there are people out there who don't want us to do this. If they found out what we were doing-, or more importantly, where we were are doing this, we could all end up being killed."


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 22, 2016)

Fenn scratches his chin and replies "Fairly, I'm a stranger to you, so it would make sense that sensitive information should be guarded." Finding  the light switch on the wall to the right of the door jam, he flips the switch, illuminating the room. Quickly continuing he says  to Rodney "Both Man and and Anthro have been given the curse of want and dissatisfaction, yet the blessing of the ability to seek their bliss. As for my experiences with science, I will hope that the success of whatever goal  it endeavors to reach far outweighs the price of its folly or disaster." With that, Fenn takes a lively breath raising his chest and chin, chuckles smiling, extends his hand and gives Rodney a friendly shoulder squeeze saying "Such serious stuff for a first meeting! I thank you for the room. Perhaps I'll get settled and rest. "


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 22, 2016)

Rodney smiles. He usually didn't like being hugged, but he decided he'd let this one slide. He decided to turn on his hospitable side and asked with a smile, "could I interest you in a drink?"


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 23, 2016)

"Oho, how most agreeable. One should always accept a kindness." the reindeer anthro retorts in nearly joyful enthusiasm. He totters into the room fussing with his things like an elder who's forgotten where they placed something. "Yes, hm, yes... I'll just put my things here." Fenn removes his coats, and placing them on the chair next to the bed, he turns while refastening a belt about the waste of his beige broadcloth tunic causing the ring of a couple roundish brass bells to sound. "Lead the way, good cousin".


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 24, 2016)

"Rodney?" Fenn holds up his hand and waves it a couple of times in front of Rodney's face, looking for a sensory reaction. "Hmm, time has paused?"
As he reaches up to scratch his head, he frowns and lightly snorts while quickly turning his head to scan the room for a clock. Just as he expected, the alarm clock on the dresser was silent, it's hands motionless. Fenn returns to the doorway of his room and listens down the hallway; silence.
Looking at the camera and speaking directly to the readers, Fenn says "Look, I hope I don't get in trouble for breaking the fourth wall, but sometimes this happens. Not everybody can be in front of their keyboard typing back and forth that persistently."
After grimacing and lowering his head to scratch his chin, he looks back at the camera and asks "Tell me, what would you do in a situation like this? I imagine it would be to the inherent and or developed fursonality traits of the character in the story as to what they would do at this time. Some characters wouldn't dare break the fourth wall, others may become mischievous, and walk down the hall, visiting other rooms, which could create an alternative dimension or viewpoint in this story, which has not yet unfolded."
The reindeer walks over to the chair holding his coats, and after a moment of rustling around in them, produces a small red and white striped paper bag full of yellow popcorn. He throws a couple in the air and catching them in his mouth, takes a look at Rodney and back at the camera while crunching away.  Shrugging he admits "I'm too good-natured to do anything mischievous, (still chewing) so, (stuffs some more popcorn in his mouth) Iw"ll juft fstay here, ahn wait."
Some time goes by, and after he's finished his popcorn he disposes of the bag in a small wire wastebasket next to the bureau in the corner. He stops for a moment and opening his lips wide over his teeth, begins picking a couple of the shiny light brown popcorn shells that get caught in between teeth and gums. "Jeez, I hate theses things, but it sure taste good. Guess I should offer him some when he comes back around."
Fenn looks around carefully, repositioning himself in the same place where they left off the last part of their conversation, gives a goodbye wink to the camera and audience, and then patiently waits.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 24, 2016)

(heh-heh lul, sorry about that, got distracted with other things)

Rodney's head felt weird, but he figured he'd drink it off. He turned to Fenn and said, "come on, I got some drinks in my office." Rodney led Fenn out of his room and back down the hallway. They passed by a lobby, and then stopped at the second door beyond the lobby. Rodney pulled out his keys and fumbled with them for a bit, and then pulled out his key. He selected the key he was looking for, jammed it in to the lock, and twisted the lock. He pulled down on the door handle and pushed the door open. "Come on in," he said, "this is my 'hotel suite'."
Fenn about pissed himself when he saw the inside of Rodney's suite. The appearance of the rest of the hotel ranged from shabby to liveable, but Rodney's suite looked like a penthouse room. It wasn't first class like a penthouse in Las Vegas or Los Angeles or another metropolitan area, but it looked top notch. But at the same time, it also had sort of a 50s feel to it.
Fenn stood around and watched as Rodney pulled out a record and placed it on the record player. He set the needle down on the record, and then pressed the power button for the stereo, which came on with a pop. A few seconds later, Duke Ellington's orchestra started playing on the speakers.
Fenn followed Rodney over to the kitchen area, and sat down at a bar stool that was sitting under the island. Rodney pulled out two glasses and placed them on the table. "We've got...two kinds of whiskey, we got a _little_ vodka, and I got some of my favorite bourbon from brewery out near Kenosha," he said, almost as if he was selling hotdogs at a baseball game, "what sounds good to you?"


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 24, 2016)

Fenn's eyes widened, his smirk grew as he purveyed the abode, and nodding he said "Wisconsin has some of nicest patches of country. I wouldn't mind just a shot of that bourbon, if you please. _This _is a _fine_ place you have here. And your choice of music is quite nostalgic; Edward Kennedy Ellington; what a fascinating and gifted artist." Fenn  furrows his brow while lifting his chin off to the side as he digs around in a small pouch on his belt, quietly muttering "I thought I remember putting it in this one... Ah, yes. there you are..." and eventually produces a can of Russian caviar. He clicks it down onto the counter next to the glasses and says "Perhaps you'd care to enjoy some of this the next time you have some vodka."


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 24, 2016)

Rangifenn said:


> Fenn's eyes widened, his smirk grew as he purveyed the abode, and nodding he said "Wisconsin has some of nicest patches of country. I wouldn't mind just a shot of that bourbon, if you please. _This _is a _fine_ place you have here. And your choice of music is quite nostalgic; Edward Kennedy Ellington; what a fascinating and gifted artist." Fenn  furrows his brow while lifting his chin off to the side as he digs around in a small pouch on his belt, quietly muttering "I thought I remember putting it in this one... Ah, yes. there you are..." and eventually produces a can of Russian caviar. He clicks it down onto the counter next to the glasses and says "Perhaps you'd care to enjoy some of this the next time you have some vodka."



Rodney perked up when he heard the can of caviar being placed on the counter top. "Ooh, caviar!" he said with surprise, "I haven't had any caviar since I was in Syracuse, New York, which was about...5 years ago, methinks." As he turned around with the bottle of bourbon, he chuckled and smiled. "I feel flattered," he said as his laughter died off, "that almost never happens to me." He poured the glasses up with the amber colored bourbon and and capped the bottle. He placed the bottle under the island, and pulled up a bar stool.
"So-o-o-o-o-o-o-o," he said, "did you get lost in Chicago, or were you trying to get into Chicago itself?"​


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 25, 2016)

"Thanks."  Fenn said  matter of factually, if almost prayer like. He reaches out and graspes  the glass of spirits, and holding it with both hands, holds it close to his chest and nose  as he lowers his head and draws a slow steady intentional whiff of the drink. "Mmm," he said with great relish, "Every lands grains, and spirits that come from them have their own unique aroma. This is a very good bourbon, Rodney. I thank you for sharing it with me." 
Still holding  the glass in both hands he looks up, and locking eyes with Rodney, he exclaims "I think I can understand. Kindnesses to each other should happen much more often than they do in these days." 
In that moment, Rodney begins to realize that this stranger is somewhat elderly. Fenn looks down into the depths of the amber fluid as though it were an ocean. "Traveling from one place to another place is in my heart and soul, blood and sinew. Happenstance or perhaps not, here I am, as are you too. It has been my experience that my travel only pauses for affect to occur. Sometimes I'm allowed to know, and other times it is a mystery. All that I can know  is that I can do what I can do when I can  do it." The reindeer bursts out laughing. "It must sound like I'm uttering gibberish!" At that, he raises his  glass to a mid-level salute and says  "Kippis! To your health, good cousin."


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 25, 2016)

Rodney is trying to follow when Fenn was saying, but he was confused more than anything else. He took a shot of his bourbon and thought how to reword his question. "Mmm, oka-a-a-a-ay," he growled slowly, "I guess what I am trying to ask is...what are you _doing_ in Chicago?"


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 25, 2016)

"Oh, heh. Really, I just found myself here one day." Then pausing "Chicago, eh? Hm. 'Meatpacking capital', yes? I can't quite rightly explain. It was as though I was brought here. I just move about. I've no family, and no one place to call home anymore." After a couple sips of bourbon, he asks "Are you from here, Chicago?"


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 25, 2016)

Rodney took a sigh and said, "yep...I am from a suburb called 'Golf'. It's a stone throw away from the Wisconsin state line...At least we used to be the meatpacking capital. I think we're just the 'gangsters be packing' capital now, just from the shear number of shootings that happen in the Chicago area...(_sigh_) Breaks my heart when ever I turn on the news and hear some story about some human shooting an anthro on the street, or an anthro found committing suicide from a drug overdose...it's just sad...we're trying to help them get back on their feet, but they're ending up on the streets, in gangs, shooting each other."


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 26, 2016)

"It is troubling the way thing are these days, without doubt. Yet, I suppose it would still sound cold if I said 'This too shall pass', but it will, and one can only do what one can to help and be as well possible along the way." Fenn stated sympathetically. "I don't mean to sound rude, but, as you know, the world isn't fair, and there are things that happen in nature every day that would curl a hooligans toenails in fear." He takes a larger swig of bourbon. "Be of as good cheer as you can. No one knows who long they have to enjoy life." Setting the glass down, he peers into it like a scrying gypsy, and then says "Witness of the passage of so much time can make a person see things differently. Some of us are not from so much a _where_, as a _when._ Rovaniemi was a the first man settlement that I can recall, then Ilmajoki. Places in the old country, more from a time than a place. Our kind was revered. Now, not so much. It makes sense that one could seek to numb the pain of the horrors that happen all around. There are the joys of the little things, and deeds for each other that can sustain us. Just like Duke Ellington, yes?"


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 27, 2016)

Rodney sniffed a laugh, and said, "heh-heh, I guess... Except Ellington was revered for being a musician, which is much more humble to me...and...I guess I'm revered for what I'm doing. I am making a living as a stockbroker, as well as wheeling and dealing stocks, I could just as easily abandoned this lot and do that full time...and some of my children came from families in well to do neighborhoods, where the discrimination wasn't a problem. They could just as easily have stayed there, finished their high school education, and dare I speculate them even getting jobs...but they are here because they know I need their help. That is why I am grateful to have them here. I can't do this on my own. I need able bodied youngsters like these to help me do what I want to do."


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 27, 2016)

He smirks and says, "I know some one else with similar ways. I see there are commonalities." Fenn pauses for a moment, then asks "Have you ever traveled Rodney? Away from Golf, away from Chicago?"


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 27, 2016)

Rodney smiles, "Well, this here is Sangamon Drive, I am a good couple miles from Golf now...but in all seriousness, I have been to the Netherlands, England, Germany...Austrailia. I think that is it. I have been all over the East coast in the United States and Canada.


----------



## Rangifenn (Apr 28, 2016)

"Well then, you're well aware that there are  so many places that are kind can call our home; literally hundreds of thousands of square miles available for the picking"  Fenn looks down into his drink again and says "I know it  could take a long time and cost more than just money, and I never like saying "our kind" in reference to the beings of this world.  But is this why you are choosing science over nature?  Are you the scientist, Rodney?  Calculating acceptable risks to our kind? To nature? Do you know what happens when mother nature is bothered?  Man used to be a part of nature, but chose to recklessly deviate from it. You know this to be true, don't you?  And even though you dwell with these luxuries, we walk and live and breathe and only barely now  truly survive  in the ashes and ruins on the folly of  what  has become of "man"."  Another light clump  of snow plops onto the counter, and  instead of instantly disappearing, slowly melts into a puddle; a puddle of what Rodney can instantly detect by scent as the smell of tears.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (Apr 29, 2016)

In the middle of the night, Kionsti would wake up, taking a minute to stretch and pop her back, she'd get out of the bed and decides to look around to help with her slight insomnia.


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 4, 2016)

Rangifenn said:


> "Well then, you're well aware that there are  so many places that are kind can call our home; literally hundreds of thousands of square miles available for the picking"  Fenn looks down into his drink again and says "I know it  could take a long time and cost more than just money, and I never like saying "our kind" in reference to the beings of this world.  But is this why you are choosing science over nature?  Are you the scientist, Rodney?  Calculating acceptable risks to our kind? To nature? Do you know what happens when mother nature is bothered?  Man used to be a part of nature, but chose to recklessly deviate from it. You know this to be true, don't you?  And even though you dwell with these luxuries, we walk and live and breathe and only barely now  truly survive  in the ashes and ruins on the folly of  what  has become of "man"."  Another light clump  of snow plops onto the counter, and  instead of instantly disappearing, slowly melts into a puddle; a puddle of what Rodney can instantly detect by scent as the smell of tears.



(Sorry about the delay. S*** got real at school, and I had to focus more on that than on the RP.)

Rodney sighed, and said, "again...I'm not sure if I can trust you with this information, because...I don't want it to fall into the wrong hands. That could happen a lot easier than you think with the society that we live in. But I will...I guess I will give you a hint as to why we're doing this...It's all because soceity can't accept anthros for who they are, just because of the way they look. (_Anger slightly flaring up_) I guess the Civil Right movement was only meant for African Americans, it wasn't meant for us. I thought we learned this lesson, "to judge a man, not by his appereance, but by the content of his heart" deal back in the 1960s. But no, apparently not! (_Backing down_) I can't tell you specifically what we are doing, but...I can tell you that we are trying to use science to restore natural human genetics. I am sorry if that's not specific enough for you, but I have to keep it vague."

Rodney is starting to see that the alcohol is starting to get to Fenn. He sniffs a laugh as he tops his glass off one more time and then puts away the bourbon. They continue to chat it up, talking about mundane things like school and traveling, and after a while, Fenn starts to get tired and decided to retire to his room. No sooner does he lie down on the bed, he passes out, warm and happy.




ShadowKitsune666 said:


> In the middle of the night, Kionsti would wake up, taking a minute to stretch and pop her back, she'd get out of the bed and decides to look around to help with her slight insomnia.



Kionsti walks down to the end of the hallway and sees that snow is starting to fall outside the hotel. The light from a nearby street light flashes it's beam of light through the snow, making the snow fall breifly visible in the darkness. It almost feels magical. How can such peacefulness and beauty be described with words? It almost can't.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 4, 2016)

She'd walk outside and sit by the side of the building, gazing at the sky as the snow falls, she'd sit criss crossed with her tail in her lap to keep her legs warm with the night cold air, presuming it'd be cold.


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 4, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> She'd walk outside and sit by the side of the building, gazing at the sky as the snow falls, she'd sit criss crossed with her tail in her lap to keep her legs warm with the night cold air, presuming it'd be cold.



Judging by how her breath is frosting up the window, it must be really cold outside.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 4, 2016)

She'd wouldn't mind it very much do to past experiences she's had during winter. After half an hour she'd drift to sleep.


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 4, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> She'd wouldn't mind it very much do to past experiences she's had during winter. After half an hour she'd drift to sleep.



But then she thought for a moment. She can sleep in a heated building now...and in a proper bed, with covers.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 4, 2016)

(Would prefer you didn't do her actions.)
She'd be rather more comfortable in the cold, being a familiar environment.


----------



## MetroidFan (Aug 17, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Anybody is allowed in this, but the setting has to remain fairly constant. The setting is in the suburbs of Chicago in the early 2000s. If you want, you can move the setting to any place in the United States, so long as the transition is smooth and thought out. I want to have some fun with my anthros, "The Specialists", so let's make this interesting. I'll start...
> 
> (_Cleo, an anthropomorphic cat, is sitting on a bench near the side enterance of the abandoned hotel that she and her friends live in. It's early in the evening, just after sunset, and the cool air is starting to set in as she has a smoke and simmers over some personal issues._)
> Cleo: (_sigh_) At least I can smoke whenever I want.
> ...


MetroidFan:You having a problem with your lighter? I can fix that. (MetroidFan emits a small flame from his hand and lights Cleo's cigarette with ease) you can thank me later...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 17, 2016)

MetroidFan said:


> MetroidFan:You having a problem with your lighter? I can fix that. (MetroidFan emits a small flame from his hand and lights Cleo's cigarette with ease) you can thank me later...


#DeadforTWOmonths


----------



## Jazz Panther (Aug 17, 2016)

MetroidFan said:


> MetroidFan:You having a problem with your lighter? I can fix that. (MetroidFan emits a small flame from his hand and lights Cleo's cigarette with ease) you can thank me later...



Cleo: U-u-u-u-uh, thanks. . .a-a-a-a-a-and who are you?


----------



## MetroidFan (Aug 17, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Cleo: U-u-u-u-uh, thanks. . .a-a-a-a-a-and who are you?



MetroidFan:Name's MetroidFan,chill out,I'm not gonna hurt you...I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Aug 18, 2016)

MetroidFan said:


> MetroidFan:Name's MetroidFan,chill out,I'm not gonna hurt you...I'm a nice guy.



(Cleo threw up her hands with a gesture that said "I don't know" or "I don't care")
Cleo: Hey, I'm chill, just so long as you don't kill anybody or tell anybody we're here (_Motions MetroidFan to get closer_). . .just so you know_, this property is technically still owned by the bank, and as far as they're aware, this property's condemned and uninhabited. We're living here anyway, because needed a place to stay._
(_She leaned back and puffed her cigarette_)


----------

